# Costa Rica Birds...



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's a few from my latest trip to Costa Rica.

All the best!

Glenn


----------



## candc (Oct 22, 2015)

Great shots with fantastic colors, especially the toucan. Thumbs up!


----------



## geonix (Oct 22, 2015)

Great work Glenn Bartley

Like all of them, but the 4th where the neck of the colibri look like scales of a reptile and the toucan are extraordinary.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome. 8) Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 22, 2015)

All are just perfect. Exposure. Sharpness. Color. Contrast. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Skatol (Oct 22, 2015)

beautiful series Glenn. Outstanding work. Especially like the Toucan?? in the rain.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 22, 2015)

Glenn,
Excellent!
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2015)

Amazing – well done!!


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 22, 2015)

Inspirational photos Glenn, thank you for sharing, were they all taken with the 7D II ?


----------



## Visarend (Oct 24, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Amazing – well done!!



+1


----------



## ray5 (Oct 24, 2015)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's a few from my latest trip to Costa Rica.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Glenn



Astonishing pictures!! Well done. Please share your technique.
Ray


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 27, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Inspirational photos Glenn, thank you for sharing, were they all taken with the 7D II ?



Thank you. Yes all 7D II.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 4, 2015)

wow, amazing shots! Such beautiful colors & details...very nice!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

Glenn,

When I see those photos, I know I still can make progress. They are really stunning. Costa Rica stays on my short list for countries to visit in the near future.

Francois


----------

